# Registration Name



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I got the little packet to register Sophie with AKC, and I have no idea for any clever names to go with Sophie, I want it to play off her name kinda. Any suggestions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, frequently the registered name incorporates the breeder or kennel name and perhaps the mother or fathers name. Example my dog Truffles is Bellarata's Truffles by Design. Where did Sophie come from? Do you have her pedigree?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, frequently the registered name incorporates the breeder or kennel name and perhaps the mother or fathers name. Example my dog Truffles is Bellarata's Truffles by Design. Where did Sophie come from? Do you have her pedigree?


I agree with Pam. In Bailey's case, his mother's registered name is Josymir's Miss Demeanor. Since I am a paralegal, I wanted to stick with a legal/criminal theme. Bailey's registered name is Josymir's Out on Bail. Bailey is his call name.

You have to ask the breeder permission to use her kennel name, though.

What are the registered names of Sophie's sire and dam? We can help you come up with something!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't have her pedigree, but she's from desert hobby ranch, so the beginning of her name starts with DHR and her sire is Watch Mi Bounce and Dam is Mi Itzy Repossession 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I forgot to mention that Truffles dad was named Delcost Marc by Design, hence the "by Design" in her name.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

When I got my first maltese, I let my kids name her and had no concept of kennel names/akc names, whatever. So she became Dreams of Sunnydale illusen (Sunnydale for a Buffy reference, Illusen for a Neopets reference) 

I thought 'oh who cares what her name is? Nobody will ever know but me'

Flash forward 6 years later and Lucy's registered name has been printed more times than I could possible count since Marina uses her in junior showmanship.

So just use that as a precautionary tale, LOL


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave is Sir Gustave of Marina. Not very creative, his real name + we live by the marina. But I like that it's simple but still sounds...appropriate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I forgot to mention that Truffles dad was named Delcost Marc by Design, hence the "by Design" in her name.


Yes and her litter mate was (GCH) Bellarata's Glee by Design for Marina's huge Glee obsession and a nod to Marcus

Elena's registered name isn't really reflective of any previous names - it's the name of a Buffy episode, Prophecy Girl

Lois is Ch Bellarata's I Want to Believe after the X-Files

I think it can be said I like naming my dogs after media things, LOL


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

So if I wanna do a play off her parents could I do DHR Mi Princess Sophie since both her parents have 'Mi' in their names, or would I have to ask permission to use that part of the name? Any other suggestions for Soph's registered name? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I registered my first Maltese Winston as Laura's Birthday Surprise (because, well, he was my birthday surprise). I thought I was oh so clever because his initials were LBS...get it, pounds! oh hahahaha, I crack myself up.

I'm sure with all of the creative people on here, a good suggestion will come up. Just don't listen to anything I say, obviously.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> So if I wanna do a play off her parents could I do DHR Mi Princess Sophie since both her parents have 'Mi' in their names, or would I have to ask permission to use that part of the name? Any other suggestions for Soph's registered name?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Honestly, since it's not a show breeder, you don't really 'need' to ask permission, or even add their DHR to the registered. I like Mi Princess Sophie! It's cute


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, since it's not a show breeder, you don't really 'need' to ask permission, or even add their DHR to the registered. I like Mi Princess Sophie! It's cute


Well the breeder already put the DHR on the registration paper, so I think she wanted that to be part of the name, lol. I like it too, it perfectly describes Sophie, she's my princess anyone else have a good name?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I really like Mi Princess Sophie too!

Did Sophie's breeder have another name she called her before you brought her home? I incorporated that name into Ivy's registered name. Ivy's breeder called her "Faith". We wanted to name her "Ivy" as a nod to our first Maltese who had passed away at age 17, Holly ("The Holly and the Ivy"). So my new puppy's AKC registered name became "Wild Haven's Faith in Ivy" because we had a lot of "faith" that she was going to be the perfect puppy for us - which she has turned out to be! Wild Haven is the name of our farm.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

If I ever get around to registering her, she will be Sea Outlaws Spookie Samhain. Kennel name, Samhain is the Celtic word for Halloween which is her birthday.

Any holidays around her bday you could incorporate?


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> I really like Mi Princess Sophie too!
> 
> Did Sophie's breeder have another name she called her before you brought her home? I incorporated that name into Ivy's registered name. Ivy's breeder called her "Faith". We wanted to name her "Ivy" as a nod to our first Maltese who had passed away at age 17, Holly ("The Holly and the Ivy"). So my new puppy's AKC registered name became "Wild Haven's Faith in Ivy" because we had a lot of "faith" that she was going to be the perfect puppy for us - which she has turned out to be! Wild Haven is the name of our farm.


Sophie has always been Sophie, when I was talking to our breeder before Sophie was even conceived, I already knew what I wanted to name her so I always referred to her as Sophie, so that's what she's always been called


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> So if I wanna do a play off her parents could I do DHR Mi Princess Sophie since both her parents have 'Mi' in their names, or would I have to ask permission to use that part of the name? Any other suggestions for Soph's registered name?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love that name! :thumbsup:

As Stacy said, since her breeder doesn't show you don't have to ask permission to use DHR, especially since you are only using initials.


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, since it's not a show breeder, you don't really 'need' to ask permission, or even add their DHR to the registered. I like Mi Princess Sophie! It's cute


Wrong! Whether it's a show breeder or not....it's unethical to use someone else's name without permission.

Also.....on the AKC papers, I believe this specifically refers to an AKC registered kennel name. There is a difference.

Irregardless, whether a kennel name is registered or not, I would never use another breeder's kennel name without asking their permission. Just not right.


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

Ari name is Aristotle of Lake Lucein... Lucein was his sire. I did not get to name him but I have always registered my dogs to include the sire or dam name.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

dcm said:


> Wrong! Whether it's a show breeder or not....it's unethical to use someone else's name without permission.
> 
> Also.....on the AKC papers, I believe this specifically refers to an AKC registered kennel name. There is a difference.
> 
> Irregardless, whether a kennel name is registered or not, I would never use another breeder's kennel name without asking their permission. Just not right.


Well, regardless I asked the breeders permission, she's absolutely thrilled about Sophie's registered name, so it will be official when I send in the paper, her name is "DHR Mi Princess Sophie"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I didn't registered Ollie, but my DH named him Oliver Winston McCamis III!! I have absolutely no idea where it came from!!!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

munchkn8835 said:


> I didn't registered Ollie, but my DH named him Oliver Winston McCamis III!! I have absolutely no idea where it came from!!!


Sophie's middle name is Lou. So she's little Sophie Lou Who 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I registered Ava, I just named her what I wanted to...

she's:


Angel's Adore Ava L'Amour


Have fun with it....especially if you're not going to be showing her.....

My long coat chihuahua's registered name is:

Cane River's Portrait of Mona Lisa

see...fun


----------



## doggyluver5 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey Marj, I have a Josymir baby too. She just turned a year in Nov. Her name is Anabelle (mostly gets Annie) and her registered name is Josymir's Fairy Tale. Her mom is Aria's Sugar Plum Fairy and her father is Josymir's Page Turner (Cloe and Turner). We travelled a long way to get her but she is soooo worth it! What are the call names of Bailey's mom and dad?

I started out not knowing anything about registered names too and my first Lab was just named Lady Jennifer and my first Shih Tzu was named Sir Charley. I got involved in CKC (Canadian equivalent of AKC) performance events (Rally and Obedience) and found out if your name is going to be printed in a catalogue for an event I wanted something a little more impressive. I found most breeders not only want you to incorporate their kennel name in your registered name, they will sometimes insist you include it and will choose the whole name themselves. Your call name is up to you to use every day. Most will let you choose what comes after their kennel name (i.e. Josymir) but as I said not all. I had my Golden's breeder totally ignore what I suggested (I gave her three choices even) but the story on that breeder is another story! With Annie I put the "Fairy" bit in to tie in with her mom but some of my others don't mention mom, dad or call name (like Sophie) in their registered name. You could check with your breeder as AKC will want three choices in case your first (or second) name has been taken. You can usually get your first choice name if you prefix it with the kennel name. Your breeder will also know if your name is one not already used as it must be a unique name and she should know what ones have been used. Hope you can understand this explanation!


----------

